# Sen. Reidâ€™s Government-Run Health Plan Requires a Monthly Abortion Fee



## Blake Bowden (Nov 20, 2009)

http://republicanleader.house.gov/blog/?p=690

Thoughts?


----------



## owls84 (Nov 20, 2009)

In the words of Scott....:38:  :52:  :15:

That pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## Sirius (Nov 20, 2009)

I looked it up in the bill. It doesn't look quite that way to me. It looks like the GOP will say anything to defeat this bill, like death panels.


----------



## JTM (Nov 20, 2009)

Sirius said:


> I looked it up in the bill. It doesn't look quite that way to me. It looks like the GOP will say anything to defeat this bill, like death panels.



1st of all, "death panels" already exist at insurance companies, so what makes you think that they'll magically disappear when the government runs everything? 

secondly... "i looked it up in the bill" sounds fishy in general.  this is a 1000 page bill.  the patriot act was passed the way obama tried to pass this one.  immediately suspect.  there is no "looking through the bill" so you don't know what the hell's in this bill and neither do any of the congressmen.  

and lastly, these republicans that focus on parts of the bill, aka, these single-issue pro-life morons, are going to be the doom of us all.  SHOOT DOWN THE WHOLE THING, not the dollar a month charge for abortion. 

damn, i HATE single issue politics.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 20, 2009)

Uh-oh, here comes a nonsensical, left-wing vs. right-wing debate over a bill that is sooooo long, the congressmen, Sirius, and the rest of us have no clue what it consists of, because it is humanly impossible to read 1,000 pages...


----------



## Sirius (Nov 20, 2009)

JTM said:


> 1st of all, "death panels" already exist at insurance companies, so what makes you think that they'll magically disappear when the government runs everything?
> 
> secondly... "i looked it up in the bill" sounds fishy in general.  this is a 1000 page bill.  the patriot act was passed the way obama tried to pass this one.  immediately suspect.  there is no "looking through the bill" so you don't know what the hell's in this bill and neither do any of the congressmen.
> 
> ...



End of life counseling involving living wills and directives to physicians are good things. we should all have these things. 

I did look it up. The press release gives a section and page number. Don't call me a liar. I dont read into it what the minority leader did. 

You're right single issue politics is as dangerous as the mob.


----------



## Sirius (Nov 20, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Uh-oh, here comes a nonsensical, left-wing vs. right-wing debate over a bill that is sooooo long, the congressmen, Sirius, and the rest of us have no clue what it consists of, because it is humanly impossible to read 1,000 pages...



Why don't y'all complain about the other 1000 page bills, like Defense Appropriations? 

long bills are not rare. Just because it is long doesn't make it bad. I'm still not so sure about ti all. But I don't oppose it because it's long. Logic and reason have been missing from this debate.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 20, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Why don't y'all complain about the other 1000 page bills, like Defense Appropriations?



I complain about every waste of time bill.  Don't get mad at me, I'm not the one calling you a liar.. !


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 20, 2009)

But, just for that little outburst, you have earned a new round of Conquest attacks... lol.. !


----------



## Sirius (Nov 20, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> I complain about every waste of time bill.  Don't get mad at me, I'm not the one calling you a liar.. !



Never mad at you Tom. I'd debate the waste of time, health care is important to the economy, but you're a libertarian so this represents the  consistency of your views. 

I don't have a problem with consistency. I know many conservatives who weren't happy with the massive spending under the GOP and aren't happy now. 

But, many conservatives didn't balk at Medicare part D which was the biggest expansion of government since the great society. But now, they acting like the the world will end if this bill passes.


----------



## Sirius (Nov 20, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> But, just for that little outburst, you have earned a new round of Conquest attacks... lol.. !



that just ruined my day. 

Thanks for not calling me a liar.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 20, 2009)

Sirius said:


> But, many conservatives didn't balk at Medicare part D which was the biggest expansion of government since the great society. But now, they acting like the the world will end if this bill passes.



LMAO!!!  That is the best part of it.  A huge portion of the most vocally opposing faction to this bill are the crusty old white Republican retirees, many of whom happen to be on Medicare.  Sheer awesomeness in hypocrisy.  How is this whole thing not comical?


----------



## JTM (Nov 20, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Uh-oh, here comes a nonsensical, left-wing vs. right-wing debate over a bill that is sooooo long, the congressmen, Sirius, and the rest of us have no clue what it consists of, because it is humanly impossible to read 1,000 pages...



do i detect sarcasm?



Sirius said:


> End of life counseling involving living wills and directives to physicians are good things. we should all have these things.
> 
> I did look it up. The press release gives a section and page number. Don't call me a liar. I dont read into it what the minority leader did.
> 
> You're right single issue politics is as dangerous as the mob.



so you admit the death panels, then?  k, thx.  i'm glad someone is at least willing to admit what some parts of the bill will equate to.

and i never said you were a liar, i said there's no way for you to know what's in this bill.  you very well could have looked up that section paragraph and word, but that gave you no insight into what's in the other 999 pages, and unless you've spent the estimated 36 hours to read the bill, that's not going to happen.



Sirius said:


> Why don't y'all complain about the other 1000 page bills, like Defense Appropriations?
> 
> long bills are not rare. Just because it is long doesn't make it bad. I'm still not so sure about ti all. But I don't oppose it because it's long. Logic and reason have been missing from this debate.



what debate?  the health care debate?  of course, it's congress... they wouldn't know logic and reason if it were their left and right nuts.  



TCShelton said:


> I complain about every waste of time bill.  Don't get mad at me, I'm not the one calling you a liar.. !



:: sigh :: stokin fires... stokin fires .. !



Sirius said:


> Never mad at you Tom. I'd debate the waste of time, health care is important to the economy, but you're a libertarian so this represents the  consistency of your views.
> 
> I don't have a problem with consistency. I know many conservatives who weren't happy with the massive spending under the GOP and aren't happy now.
> 
> But, many conservatives didn't balk at Medicare part D which was the biggest expansion of government since the great society. But now, they acting like the the world will end if this bill passes.


medicare part D was a looting bill just like this one.  this one just happens to be much larger.


----------



## JTM (Nov 20, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> LMAO!!!  That is the best part of it.  A huge portion of the most vocally opposing faction to this bill are the crusty old white Republican retirees, many of whom happen to be on Medicare.  Sheer awesomeness in hypocrisy.  How is this whole thing not comical?



it's true.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 20, 2009)

JTM said:


> do i detect sarcasm?



I would be beating my head against Scott's Great Wall of Retardation if you detected seriousness.

I'm sure if you wanted to know what was in the other 999 pages, Sirius would probably enlighten you.


----------



## JTM (Nov 20, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> I would be beating my head against Scott's Great Wall of Retardation if you detected seriousness.
> 
> I'm sure if you wanted to know what was in the other 999 pages, Sirius would probably enlighten you.



you're tryin to stoke up the fires of mordor here today, huh?


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't stoke what's not already there.


----------



## JTM (Nov 20, 2009)

meh, we should put this bill into the fires.  sounds like a plan to me, anyway.

1000 pages is how many trees?  that'll keep me warm for winter, i'm guessing.


----------

